# Parents are 70 lbs... Vet says 8 month puppy is pudgy



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Gosh, I wish I had your problem! It's a struggle to get any meat on my boy at all!!! Vet says thin is good, but show people say, "Get some weight on that boy!". ugh.

You should feel a thin layer over his ribs, but be able to easily feel them. He should have a tuckup (from the side, his figure swoops up to join his rear leg). If he has a hanging down belly, he is too chubby. If you are sure he is not to heavy, don't let what the vet said bother you. There is a big push to not overfeed and not have large breed dogs overweight as puppies because it can effect their bones and they have a higher incidence of hip dysplasia (all things my vet said when I complained Jazz was to skinny).


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I feel the thin layer under the masses of velvet curls.. He does not have a potbelly or a sausage appearance.. The nice curve of his waist makes me jealous!! I think it just irked me more than it normally would because she had given me the " he has a yeast problem in his ears" lecture and I had to remind her of the numerous phone calls to her office to ask her to prescribe something to last week so Rhett didn't suffer.. Just like with human kids the doctor makes you bring them in. And I work in human health care with doctors who really listen to the parents... But that is another peeve. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay, I have a family member with body dismorphic disorder, and she is so compulsive that she all but starves her dogs. She obsessively measures out all of the food and does it to the gram. She only feeds at set times and she weighs and measures the dogs like she does herself. 

So given that the vet has had "issues" with this dogs breeders larger dogs, I would take all the vet says with a grain of salt. I don't know if it is a male or a woman vet, but both can be obsessed with weight. And with so many dogs being overweight they can get strange about they real way they look. 

I am sorry that you had this experience, but it sounds like your boy is on the large size and some folks don't understand that he may have a curve that includes what many growing creatures do, put a little extra on before they spring up in height. 

If your breeder thinks he is fine, just take a deep breath and know he is where he should be.

Blessings to you all.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

For the yeast issue: My sister in laws poodle had such thick ears that she started having the inner ear leather shaved flat and the ears feathered to lighten then so the air could get into his ears. She also stopped having the ear hair pulled, He only has his ear hair trimmed with scissors in the canal, never pulling. Pulliing irritated the ear and then he got a yeast infection. She also removed all potato from his diet (changed to a different food). He has been yeast free for months now.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

As soon as I quit pulling hair out of Max's ears, his yeast infections quit...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Even if you poodle is tall that really has no relevance to weight. Here is a link to tell if your dog is overweight.

How to Tell if Your Pet is Overweight

My former vet use to say all the time that my Aussie was overweight (by sight) and then she would feel him and realize he was not he just had an exceptionally thick coat. She would see the tuck and feel his ribs. This is pretty basic and if you feel your vet is wrong I would change vets. If however your dog is a little overweight this is something you need to address with cutting back food and increasing activity.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I don't know about the weight, but yeast in ears is something I have dealt with with Lexi. Her ears are plucked at the groomers, but I would clean them often in between and they were always just yuck. Thank goodness she hasn't been prone to ear infections. I switched to a grain free kibble a little more than a month ago. I was amazed that when I went to clean her ears out three weeks after she had been on the new food, they looked tons better. Grain free seemed to be the ticket for her.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

katbrat said:


> I don't know about the weight, but yeast in ears is something I have dealt with with Lexi. Her ears are plucked at the groomers, but I would clean them often in between and they were always just yuck. Thank goodness she hasn't been prone to ear infections. I switched to a grain free kibble a little more than a month ago. I was amazed that when I went to clean her ears out three weeks after she had been on the new food, they looked tons better. Grain free seemed to be the ticket for her.


Our Lab has had a fair number of ear infections. The last one was both yeast and bacterial. The vet, one we hadn't seen before, suggested going grain-free, so we switched to TOTW. That was last fall, and he hasn't had any ear problems since. (He seems to have switched to corneal ulcers--two since the end of November.) A nice side effect is that his coat is much nicer than it has ever been, thick, soft, less shedding. 

Since poodles are prone to ear infections, we put Jazz on BB Freedom puppy kibble. So far, so good. She has a lot of hair in her ears, too, and the groomer has been plucking it. Now I'm debating whether to have her leave it alone, or simply leave well enough alone.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I found this picture of Ensaar Glace, winner of the non-sporting group at Westminster in 1952. He was 37 inches and 72 lbs. Very fit and not pudgy, just a great example of a large solid poodle. Something many today are not used to seeing nowadays. 









That may be why your vet doesn't get that your dog is where he needs to be. Since you say he has a great figure and you can feel the ribs, then if she makes you feel uncomfortable about it. Talk to her, if you do not get a satisfactory answer, then I would be looking to find another vet, who will offer you the support you need. 

It already sounds as if she was ignoring you on the yeasty ear issue and wanted to put blame on you. When by all of your contact you had been trying to get some help from her.

Just my Two cents.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Or change Vets.... if not comfortable with the vet & they seem to totally disregard what you say it is time for a change.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a meet and greet with a new vet in town saturday. This one has more experience with poodles. So the saga continues. I am so thankful for everyone's support and advice. It helps so much to have the support of this great group. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I would be surprised if an 8 mo spoo was overweight. Most poodles have the opposite issue...sure I meet an overweight one now and then, but for the most part they aren't as long as they get a reasonable amount of food and exercise. 

That being said, I'm not sure I would blame our vet. They see so many overweight puppies (I know I do too!) and it causes a lot of issues with their health later on. So she may just be a bit paranoid...


----------

